# ice cracking crazy 8 inches of ice



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Out on fish lake, ice is cracking like crazy. Almost pissed my self twice. Its good ice and thick but she's cracking and her alot of gurgling loud noises, water is moving alot in the holes. Cracks are criss crossing each other. And there's a crack about every 30time seconds. Is this normal and or safe? Im currently sitting in the truck cause it scared the crap outs me... should I pack up and not risk it?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Its making ICE...change your pants and get back out there


----------



## oliethegoalie99 (Oct 21, 2008)

Like sbooy42 said its making ice and if you got 8" of ice out there you will be fine. It will pop and gurgle like that especially as the "heat" of the day comes, the ice is expanding and that's where the cracks come from. Get out there and keep fishing lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it just the sun warming it up? I've got the wife with me and she is freaking out. Some of the cracks where coming right under our feet


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

jmccallie said:


> Is it just the sun warming it up? I've got the wife with me and she is freaking out. Some of the cracks where coming right under our feet


Alright that's 2 votes, wish I had some ear plugs lol...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah I hate it too.... Wait until a crack runs through your hole:yikes:


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I was on Mitchell last night and she was banging away also...have never heard it so loud and as often! I have never noticed the water moving up thru the hold while hearing the sounds of making ice until last night either!!! WEIRD for sure...


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I know it's cracking and making ice, but be careful and conscious because as it expands and cracks it also sometimes pulls away or pushes under/over from itself and creates pressure cracks, I was out last night walking about a 1/4 mile to my spot and the wind was blowing pretty good on hard, smooth, and seemingly good 7-9 inches of ice. The wind was blowing my shanty sideways and taking it out of my footpath to my right. I use a long rope about 15 feet, so all of a sudden as I was walking the shanty came to a halt and stopped me as I was going. Needless to say, I gave it a good pull and it busted free, but where it was it had broken through and sunk a large portion of ice on the other side of a pressure crack. Water surged up with ice underneath it and a large area opened up. I think what happened was the pressure of making ice forced one sheet of ice under another and when my shanty went over the small sheet sunk. Lord knows what would have happened if I would have walked over that spot. Deep water with potential current. Scared the crap outta me and I was very careful walking in at night. Needless to say be careful there's good reason that people say NO ICE IS, SAFE ICE. I've never fallen through, knock on wood, and am very careful, but last night was wierd and scary especially if the spread out weight of my shanty was enough to sink the ice. Good luck and be safe, as is said often on here, No fish is worth your life.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> Its making ICE...change your pants and get back out there


LMAO:lol::lol: that's good,get out there and find them gills!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats nothing.
Try sitting on 27" of ice in -5 degree temps and have a pressure crack boom off.
Its like getting slapped and your heart stops for a moment. If your lucky enough like i was the guy next to you in the shanty will scream out "mommy".
Still to this day my fondest memory of fishing with an ex buddy in Minnesota.:evilsmile


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh man, you are lucky. When it moves up and down in the holes like that, you were only seconds away from getting wet.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

ih772 said:


> Oh man, you are lucky. When it moves up and down in the holes like that, you were only seconds away from getting wet.


 really?? I see water move up and down quite often in holes

or did I jusy say green beans slowly?


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I know it's cracking and making ice, but be careful and conscious because as it expands and cracks it also sometimes pulls away or pushes under/over from itself and creates pressure cracks


I had the ice overlap on Orchard lake about 20 years ago. Heard a boom and about 15" of ice on top of itself. This was about 200 yards from where I was fishing. A guy on one of those ice sail boat things found it the hard way:yikes:


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

wintrrun said:


> Thats nothing.
> Try sitting on 27" of ice in -5 degree temps and have a pressure crack boom off.
> Its like getting slapped and your heart stops for a moment. *If your lucky enough like i was the guy next to you in the shanty will scream out "mommy".*
> Still to this day my fondest memory of fishing with an ex buddy in Minnesota.:evilsmile


That...is...HILARIOUS


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

cracking is normal.
if it is 8 inches thick you will be plenty safe


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever had good fishing with a lot of cracking going on?... I never have and I've lived on the water my entire life, I realize at times it is with ice making, at others it's with relaxing from the sun or Barometric pressure changes....


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Its making ICE...change your pants and get back out there


yeah, I agree, it's a good thing


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> Has anyone ever had good fishing with a lot of cracking going on?... I never have and I've lived on the water my entire life, I realize at times it is with ice making, at others it's with relaxing from the sun or Barometric pressure changes....


 One up my best trips was on 3inches of new ice the end february.. we were fishing at night and it was cold.. popping and cracking like crazy..

I still havent decided if it was fun.. but the fishing was so good I was hooked..

I had just moved back to MI and this was my first ice fishing trip in about 15yrs


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, sorry for all the awful wording in my first post. Was using the wife's phone and I guess it decided what to type for me! Anyways as the day went on I got use to the loud noises and feeling the ice move under my feet. I drilled all over that lake today and still came up with only 2 small pike and 5 small perch no keepers (one might win the contest of smallest perch forum) =)... It took the wife 2 hrs after your guys response to get back out there lol, by that time I had already been around half the lake!!! I can say that I have never seen that much cracking on any other lake, the whole lake looked like a spider web.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

All of you hearing the ice and getting scared do wat I do, I drop my trousers and make love to the ice, hard and dirty, and the ice quits cryin because I gave it what she wants, try it once so I can laugh at you.


----------

